# Драйвера на killer E2200

## Caesin

Здравствуйте. 

Решил я попробовать поставить генту на ноутбук и столкнулся с проблемой. На ноутбуке стоит сетевая карточка killer e2200, под которую в iso образе нет драйверов, да и в инете я нашел дрова тока под win 7 и 8. Без дров при ifconfig ничего кроме lo не видит и что дальше делать не понятно. Подскажите пожалуйсто, что тут можно сделать.

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

```
wget https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v3.8.3/compat-drivers-3.8.3-2-snpu.tar.xz

tar -xvf compat-drivers-3.8.3-2-snpu.tar.xz

cd compat-drivers-3.8.3-2-snpu

wget http://flat-buk.org/patches/alx-patch.txt

patch --dry-run -p1 < alx-patch.txt

```

Если ошибок не выдаст, то:

```
patch -p1 < alx-patch.txt

./scripts/driver-select alx

make

sudo make install

sudo modprobe alx
```

Если выдаст ошибки, то попробуй:

```
mv alx-patch.txt drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/alx

cd drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/alx

patch -p6 < alx-patch.txt

./scripts/driver-select alx

make

sudo make install

sudo modprobe alx
```

За неимением оборудования проверить ничего не могу, а вообще тут почитай если с английским дружишь хоть немного.  :Smile: 

PS: Ну и применимо это будет видимо к уже собранному ядру для твоей системы в chroot.

----------

## Caesin

С инета взять не могу, так как сети нет из-за того, что он мою карту не определяет, а с флешки никак не соображу как то что ты написал сделать  :Sad: 

Эх пойду тогда убунту поставлю, там есть потдержка этой карты, а тут для первой пробы системы слишком много гемороя по поиску и установке не существующих для неё драйверов.

----------

